# Coastal campsites/towns Essaouira to Ceuta



## worky

Hi - am going to Morocco in May with Desert Detours and will be finishing tour at Essaouira and staying on. Have any members first hand experiences or info on campsites/towns to stop and visit on way up to Ceuta. thanks
Clyde


----------



## oldtart

Hi Clyde
Get the Vicarious books ' All the camp sites in Morocco' book. It's excellent especially for coastal sites.

I hope I've spelt it correctly! Their phone number is 0131 2083333 and they have a web site.

What a super month to go. Have a grear time.

Val


----------



## asprn

Best thing you can do is pick Ray's brains (won't take long, lol). No-one has such an in-depth knowledge of Maroc, but - more importantly - he's liable to be up-to-date with places. What was a good site last year may be terrible now, or vice-versa.

We're also staying on next month for a few weeks after ending in Essaouira. I'll be reporting back on the blog so will keep you informed.

 www.rv-and.us 

Dougie.


----------



## oldtart

Yes, Dougie, I certainly agree with all you say about talking to Ray about your plans if you are staying on after the tour has ended. And, as Ray always says ' things change!'

My point about using the book is that it not only gives the main camp sites but small 'aires' and parking places in the small coastal villages with detailed maps of how to find them. Make sure you get the info from Ray to get the right road that goes along the coast from Essaouira. There are some wonderful places. We always end our tour at Moulay Bouselham after spending a day in Assilah (overnighting in the car park by the city walls). There is a guardian there overnight who will tell you where to park.

Hope you both have a wonderful tour.

Val


----------



## satis

Hiya Worky  
You will have a fantastic time at Essaouria,Loads of shops and little lanes to explore and a about 10 fish resturants by the car park at the end of the beach outside the medina wall,Quite alot of french down here staying the odd night int he car park,Camping Atlantic was bursting at the seems a week ago nr Agadir now making our way down to Marakech,will report any suitable stops we see on the way,Kind regards Satis


----------



## AndrewandShirley

We are at Essaoura atm with Desert Detours on the last leg of this months tour.

We agree with all the above posts.

Ray is a mind of useful info coupled with the Maroc Aires will make for a delightful return to Spain.

BTW the tour is XL value and we will be posting our thoughts as soon as we can be drawn away from the hundreds of delights Morocco has to offer.

Enjoy


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Quick update. We are presently at Safi on our way home.

Found a super aire at 50p for two vans!!!

Its right by the hotel Atlantic and down a slope by a cafe.

Its in the Aires Moroc book - can send sat nav if its any help?

Tried the camp sites and did not like them.

Basically head for the port, then up the hill north and you really cannot miss it. If you see the m/h parked by the road side, the site is 100 feet down the cliff face!!


----------



## worky

AndrewandShirley said:


> Quick update. We are presently at Safi on our way home.
> 
> Found a super aire at 50p for two vans!!!
> 
> Its right by the hotel Atlantic and down a slope by a cafe.
> 
> Its in the Aires Moroc book - can send sat nav if its any help?
> 
> Tried the camp sites and did not like them.
> 
> Basically head for the port, then up the hill north and you really cannot miss it. If you see the m/h parked by the road side, the site is 100 feet down the cliff face!!


thanks for that - if you could send satnav co-ords that would be great
clyde


----------



## oldtart

Just read your post, Andrew and Shirley. We so enjoyed that journey up the coast. 

To those of you who are travelling up the coast - do visit Assilah and Moulay Bousselham. I expect Ray has told you about them.

You can park up overnight in the car park at Assilah by the town. There is a guardian there. 

At MB we always stayed at the campsite by the lagoon. It's a steep climb up to the road into town. If you then walk down past the restaurants there is one overlooking the bay. We used to sit there with our coffees and watch the fishing boats coming in - about 11am onwards I think, depending on the tide. You can buy the fish - very fresh, in the market

The Rough Guide recommends Hassan Delil who can be contacted at Cafe Milano as a birdwatching guide. We had already been with one of the fishermen who soon find you at the campsite!!

The sunsets viewed from the campsite are amazing, especially if you can get a pitch right by the fence at the lagoon.

Enjoy yourselves. Wish we were there!!!

Val


----------



## AndrewandShirley

Hi Guys

You may like to read our blog with all Sat Nov co-ordinates on.

http://andrewandshirley.blogspot.com

I can concur in that Moulay Bousselham is a MUST especially the Municipal site nearest to the Town.

Now in Benidorm enjoying getting back to bacon sandwiches which is the only thing we missed!!


----------

